# First time kidding



## horseymama2 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

  I am getting really excited and a bit nervous, I am expecting my first kids.  I have two does that are due to kid within the next 30 days.  They will bee my first births ever, besides the births of my children. ;-)  I am thinking they might deliver in two weeks.  I have my birthing kit already.  I am just concerned because I work, and might not be home when they deliver.  The black doe is Emma, she is a 2nd freshner who delivered twins without complications the first time. I got her when her first kids were two weeks old last year.   The buff colored doe is Poppy, she is a first freshner who just turned 1 yr old.  Both are bagging up, and Emma's rear end is beginning to swell.   I have two stalls available I could lock them in to give birth if the weather is going to be an issue. We got 4 inches of snow yesterday, so I am concerned about weather. I am in NW Missouri, we are not in a Selenium deficient area. I have been reading kidding pages all over the web, but is there any other advice you more experienced goat herders can share?  I can't wait to share baby pics when they are born. 
Lisa


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 2, 2018)

There’s a wealth of knowledge in these threads! A lot of this information has already been discussed but I’ll give you a few key pointers (I’m thinking you probably already know these if you’ve been doing research but never hurts to make sure.) 

-Check ligaments. Doe is usually within 12 hours when gone. Some ligaments come and go before staying gone. The correct way to check is posted most easily in one of these threads...
-Make sure kids get their faces uncovered and some colostrum within the first hour, if possible. You work so make sure they get colostrum ASAP. (Check the roof of the mouth to make sure there isn’t a cleft palate. Unfortunately, a kid with one would need culled.) 
-Dip navels in iodine. I usually like to do 3 times to make sure I get them thoroughly. 
-Keep kids warm! Some use sweaters, others heating barrels, some both. Our first choice is a heating barrel but depending on temps, we would use both. 
-Make sure doe passes afterbirth. 

I’m sure I’m forgetting some things. I’ll try to tag you in a few posts that have good info. 

Best wishes with kidding! We like pics around here so please post lots!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2018)

Good luck and hope you'll keep us posted with progress.


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 5, 2018)

I guess I will use this spot to keep a record of my first kidding season.  I took some new pics of my girls so I can document their progress.  I have included udder shots and barrel pictures so I can remember next year what they looked like as they progressed.  They were exposed beginning Nov. 18, 2017, so day 145 is April 12th, but hey are full size so day 150 is April 17th. I saw breeding type activity again in early December, but I didn't see him complete the act ever. So the next cycle would have been around December 9th (no I didn't write it down, oops!) So the second date is approximately May 8th. My internet educated eye says they should be due in April... We'll see.... Emma's bag had completely dried up, and is beginning to get larger again, but it is still very soft and loose.  Poppy's feels a bit tight, and her teets are so tiny!!  I want to believe she will deliver after Emma, but I could be (probably am) wrong.
  The first three shots are Emma, 2nd freshener.
    Bottom three shots are Poppy, ff.
Maybe I should start a betting pool about delivery dates.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 5, 2018)

Betting pool for number of kids in each litter too!


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 6, 2018)

This sweet baby is out of the same buck as my babies will be. Her momma is colored just like my Emma. I hope my kids will have this nice color.


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Poppie's udder is getting bigger. Today I could see it from the side!  
Emma's udder looks the same, soft and not full,  but I can see a drop of milk hanging from one teat.  Does that mean anything in goats? It means horses are close to go foaling. 
Since I work and am gone from home several hours a day, should I keep them stalled once they get close? That way at least the babies will be out of the wind and cold if they are born unattended.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 8, 2018)

I would say it depends on the weather. I can't recall where you're located (you should add at least your general location to your profile). If it's sunny out and during daylight, I'd let them do whatever they're normally doing now. No need to lock them up inside.


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Should I let the goats kid in a 2 acre field? It is fenced with woven wire goat fence topped with electric.  Gates are covered with wire also. No predators have been in there since we put it up (I haven't lost a free range chicken since).  Or should I lock them in stalls?  Put up cattle panels at the stall entrances to create mini paddocks to keep them in?  We are getting close and I'm not ready....
This morning Emma has no ligaments, but he bag isn't tight yet.  Poppy only has 1 ligament, her bag is growing and tight, milk is starting to get down to the nipples.  150 days from first exposure is 6 days away......I am getting nervous!  I work, I might not be home when the kid...What is your best advice?????Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 11, 2018)

I use birthing stalls and keep the new moms and kids separated for a couple weeks so that the kids bond to the mom and I get my fill of baby magic.  I confess I tend to keep them penned for as long as I can, but I'm a sucker for babies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 11, 2018)

Udders
This is an udder right at 18 weeks prior to delivery.



Same goat day of delivery.






She grew a lot and darkened up in 18 weeks.  Good feed, lots of care.


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Well, I think the babies have dropped, but Emma's bag still isn't full.  Poppy's babies have dropped too, but I have no idea how much bigger her little ff udder will get.
The good news is I got the stall clean and ready today.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a "dry lot" pen where all the goats live. There's a hoop shelter in there for use during wet weather. I did nothing special for the births aside from keeping an eye opened for what was happening. Dot and Bang delivered twins each, inside the shelter, side by side, at the same time. I was there & assisted with Dot's second. April delivered trips on the ground, outside @like 2am. I was there at the end and made sure all three nursed. They needed no help from me. Creme Brulee (Bangs doeling from last year, CB) delivered twins outside on the ground mid-late morning. I went down and was present at the end and made sure they nursed. All of the goats; moms, babies, the wether, and the buck are all still in the pen together and have been right along, with pretty much zero issues. I separated nobody. Dot didn't nurse last year and Bang adopted her babies this year so all 4 are feeding off Bang with no issues whatever. Since then, Dots babies have also started nursing off her as well They are the largest, best fed, fastest growing of all the kids. Both Dot's kids are bucks and both will make excellent herdsires (and will be advertised for sale in that capacity) IMHO... April and CB's babies know their moms and go to them for sips when hungry. It has become evident that Capn' Crunch (Dots single doeling from last year, CC), my smallest and youngest doe did indeed get impregnated and is widening and starting to pooch out an udder, so I expect she's within a month +/- of her due date.

I share all this as it's quite different than how many deal with kidding. It's great to be prepared for emergency situations. It's bad for your own health and well being to go into this anticipating and expecting them. Be ready "just in case" and expect things to go the way nature intended ie; smooth as silk.


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you, Latestarter!  I have a hoop shaped hog hut and the stall they have to step up into in side of my pasture.  I am not worried about Emma she did fine on her own last year and she was a great momma.  I am a bit anxious for Poppy, she is smaller than Emma, and she is my baby!  But it sounds like you have a set up similar to mine.  I will trust mother nature to take care of it.


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Well, today is day 150 since my girls were exposed to the buck. I don't know where they were I their cycles when he arrived.  Here are updated pics. Of my girls. 

  Emma's bag still isn't tight, but it's getting bigger. Poppy's bag is pretty tight, but her teats aren't filled. The babies have dropped in Poppy for sure, Emma looks dropped one day and Not the next. Come on babies!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 17, 2018)

they go soon for you with no issues! They look like they're getting close!


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Well, its been a week and no babies yet. Emma's bag is still super loose and empty. Poppy's is getting bigger...I keep feeling the ligaments, Emma's are squishier than Poppy's, but I'm basing it off zero experience...so I could be wrong. Here are new pics.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 26, 2018)

Some day... relatively soon... you may have kids


----------



## chicken freak201 (Apr 26, 2018)

Good Luck!


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 28, 2018)

Well, Emma popped out twins this evening. I had been in the pasture for hours this afternoon with no indication she was in labor. I had gone inside for a drink and I heard a goat bellow. I ran to the window in time to see a little doe come flying out. I grabbed my birthing kit and a few minutes later a little buck was born,  He is super cute! Both were standing within minutes and nursing. It was a sneaky, lightening fast, textbook perfect birth. I am thankful she made it look easy.little billy


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 28, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 29, 2018)

Congrats on joining the club! It’s addictive! Lol


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 29, 2018)

Gotta love those text book deliveries! Grats!


----------



## horseymama2 (Apr 30, 2018)

So, Poppy lost her plug last night. I got up every hour last night to check on her. I went home to check her on my lunch...I will be exhausted before these babies get here.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

That’s Doe Code!!!  Poppy, babies, and you do well!


----------



## horseymama2 (May 1, 2018)

Poppy is sooo ready to pop. I have been getting up and checking on her every couple of hours at night. Maybe tonight will be the night.  Her udder looks like its going to burst and she has ditches on either side of her tail head/spine. Come on babies, momma needs some sleep.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 1, 2018)




----------



## goats&moregoats (May 2, 2018)

Beautiful buckling and doeling. I love love love baby goats!. Come on Poppy!


----------



## horseymama2 (May 2, 2018)

So we have severe weather, and Poppy has contractions 2 minutes apart. Its going to be an interesting evening.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

All goes well!! Try to keep us posted.


----------



## horseymama2 (May 2, 2018)

Well Poppy delivered two big boys without any trouble. Both have nursed enthusiastically, so I am going to bed for a good nights sleep!


----------



## horseymama2 (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 3, 2018)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 3, 2018)

Congratulations for a trouble free first season of kidding. Very cute boys.


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2018)

Very  nice! Grats! Been watching the tornado reports up there in KS, NE, MO and such... Hope you came through the storms OK.


----------

